# Top Albums



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

The RATM / Xfactor thread got me thinking. 

So if you had to recomend 5 albums to people what would they be ? 

In no particular order. 

1. Rage Against The Machine - Rage Against The Machine 
2. Shed Seven - A Maximum High 
3. Oasis - Definitely Maybe 
4. The Stone Roses - The Stone Roses 
5. Prodigy - Music For A Gilted Generation


----------



## t_zetec (Feb 8, 2007)

1. 2pac - All eyez on me
2. Wu-Tang - Enter the Wu-Tang
3. NWA - N---az for life
4. Notorious B.I.G - Life after death
5. Dr Dre - The chronic


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

1,kanye west 808s & Heartbreaks
2,oasis definetly maybe 
3,AC/DC 
4,prodigy fat of the land
5,james brown greatest hits


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Okay here's 5 (5's never enough for these types of posts )

1) Metallica - Metallica (also known as The Black Album)
2) Iron Maiden - Iron Maiden (and all of the earlier albums)
3) Machine Head - The Blackening (great angry riffing )
4) Stone Sour - Come What Ever May
5) System Of A Down - Toxicity

'course if you don't like that kind of music you won't like 'em. :thumb:


----------



## Soepergrover (Aug 14, 2009)

Radiohead - The Bends
Coldplay - Parachutes
Foo Fighters - Echoes, Silence, Patience & Grace
Editors - The Back Room
Soulwax - Much Against Everyone's Advice


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Led Zeppelin - Physical Graffiti
Rolling Stones - Exile on Main Street
Martin Stephenson - Boat to Bolivia
Oasis - Definitely Maybe
The Clash - The Clash


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Daydream Nation - Sonic Youth
Isn't Anything - My Bloody Valentine
The Decline - Nofx
Surfa Rosa - Pixies
Hatful of hollow - The Smiths


----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

Full Collapse - Thursday
Panopticon - Isis
Colours - Between The Buried And Me
Hollow Crown - Architects
Imprint - Vision Of Disorder

And loooooooooooooooooooooads more.............


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Pearl Jam - Vitalogy , 10 , vs
Lemon Jelly - Lost Horizons , KY.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Snow Patrol - Final Straw, Eyes Open
Pearl Jam - Ten
Killswitch Engage - The End of Heartache


----------



## cosmo (Mar 8, 2007)

Pink Floyd...... anyone, take your pick :thumb:
Kiss.............. The Elder, Alive II
Roger Waters.. Radio K.A.O.S
Foo Fighters... all of them


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Radiohead - OK Computer
The Verve - Urban Hymns
Air - Moon Safari
Fleetwood Mac - Rumours
Manic Street Preachers - Everything Must Go


----------



## timster (May 10, 2009)

Metallica-Master of puppets
Prodigy-Their law the singles
Any kings of leon
Any foo fighters
AC/DC-Let there be rock


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

1. RATM - RATM
2. RHCP - By the Way
3. Feeder - The Singles
4. Bloc Party - Intimacy
5. Linkin park - Minutes to Midnight


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Tool - Aenima
Devin Townsend -Ocean machine Biomech
Opeth - Blackwater Park
Jimmy Eat World - Jimmy Eat World
Far - Water and Solutions


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Radiohead - OK computer
Stevie Wonder - Songs in the key of life
Nick Drake - Bryter Layter
Ice Cube - Greatest hits
RHCP - Blood Sugar Sex Magik

:thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Idlewillkill said:


> Full Collapse - Thursday


That would have been no.6 for me, or maybe Conflict's "Increase the Pressure"


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

1. Led Zep - I
2. Lenny Kravitz - Circus
3. Jimi Hendrix - Are You Experienced
4. Ben Folds Five - Whatever and Ever Amen
5. Jason Mraz - Live At Java Joes


----------

